# First Orient - Bambino or others?



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm looking at getting my first Orient (and actually my first high quality automatic watch), and I'm trying to decide between the Bambino V4 in blue, Agent in black and the ET0P002B, which I believe is the first generation Sun & Moon.





















I'm leaning towards the Bambino because it's the cheapest at $130 and, well, it's gorgeous. But I like the others too and I like that they have a sapphire crystal and, if I understand the model numbers correctly, are Japanese-made (whereas the Bambino is just a Japanese movement? Correct me if I'm wrong). I found the Agent for $150 and the Sun & Moon for $180.

But you guys know more about them than I do probably. I'd just like some opinions on this. Also I was wondering about servicing costs/frequency - from the US that is.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Get the Bambi. I have three and they are worth every penny

Wouldn't even worry about servicing. Run it until it dies then buy a new one.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Go Bambino. You'll never be sorry that you did.


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks guys. Bambino is on its way.


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks again for pushing me to the Bambino guys. Definitely the right choice.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Very nice. Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

of the 3 choices, i think u made the best one.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Very Nice!! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Very nice mate, congrats, Orient make amazing watches for the price, we all say Seiko is the best bang for buck, i reckon orient might just have em pipped.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Which one is nicer the grey or blue dial?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Blue or Grey?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Blue, but they are both very nice and those leathers look nice, blue shows off the dial a bit more and i know for a fact orient does blue dials very well.


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Blue or Grey?


I prefer the grey but they both look good. Although I prefer the dauphine hands of the original better. I have a black dial gen 1.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Horologic said:


> I prefer the grey but they both look good. Although I prefer the dauphine hands of the original better. I have a black dial gen 1.


I'm leaning grey. Have a couple of blue face watches. How do you find the gen 1?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

I typically like blue and the blue on the one you posted looks great but I really like that gray. Also like the look of the straps as well.



Galaga said:


> Which one is nicer the grey or blue dial?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Fatvette said:


> I typically like blue and the blue on the one you posted looks great but I really like that gray. Also like the look of the straps as well.


I think the grey is more in keeping with the whole Bauhaus theme.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Just ordered this, great price, im stoked.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Just ordered the grey Orient Bambino









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Just ordered the grey Orient Bambino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOOM!!! congrats, its a lovely watch going by the pics and all the reviews, i saw it for a very good price at sky watches last night as i was browsing through some site, they have lots of different Bambinos in stock and a few out of stock, skywatches is a good grey.
This is the smart way to dip your toe onto dressier watches to find out if they are for you i reckon bro, way better than dumping down $500-1k and finding out later.
Ive never handled a Bambino but im pretty certain youll be blown away by the quality and finish, youll be asking serious questions about the price of watches once you get an orient in your hands.
Orients have an old world charm all of their own, all in house and unlike Seiko, all built in Japan.
Theres some good videos of orients factories in japan on youtube.
Orient without a shadow of a doubt are the best kept secret in the world when it comes to watches, my only regret is not getting into them earlier.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Just ordered the grey Orient Bambino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOOM!! I only just noticed it has a signed crown, even most $500 Seikos dont have that, thats a nice touch.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> BOOM!! I only just noticed it has a signed crown, even most $500 Seikos dont have that, thats a nice touch.


Love how thin it is which it should be for a dress watch. Just the Seiko SARX045 to go and I'm done for dress watches at least until the end of 2017.

Cocktail time (SARB065) came close but I don't drink cocktails. Besides JimmyMack75 may buy it for me.

He owes me.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Love how thin it is which it should be for a dress watch. Just the Seiko SARX045 to go and I'm done for dress watches at least until the end of 2017.
> 
> Cocktail time (SARB065) came close but I don't drink cocktails. Besides JimmyMack75 may buy it for me.
> 
> He owes me.


It looks good on the black strap but i think brown and grey go very nicely too, something like these.
















Youve nearly got the Japanese sweep, Orient, Seiko, Casio, only need a citizen now 

Every single watch you own is a cult classic, youve got a good eye for a nice design and getting a lovely collection going, starting to cover a few bases now.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome to the club indeed. Really is a beauty, I wish I could hand the hands of gen 2 with dial of gen 3 personally but still love my gen 3.









life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Just ordered the grey Orient Bambino


Congrats! If I was going to get another Bambino I would get that very watch. Grey is the right color for the V3 IMO.

Also, new pics of my blue V4 with a Hirsch strap:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Tompie913 said:


> Congrats! If I was going to get another Bambino I would get that very watch. Grey is the right color for the V3 IMO.
> 
> Also, new pics of my blue V4 with a Hirsch strap:
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, I think the grey is the pick. My 2 other mates bought the black. Your watch looks great. Is that a 21mm strap?


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Cheers mate, I think the grey is the pick. My 2 other mates bought the black. Your watch looks great. Is that a 21mm strap?


No, the V4 has a 22mm lug width. Broadens the selection of aftermarket straps considerably, which is good because I didn't like the stock strap much at all. The one on the V3 _appears_ to be nicer though. I've also heard of people stuffing a 22mm strap onto the 21mm lug without much trouble.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Tompie913 said:


> No, the V4 has a 22mm lug width. Broadens the selection of aftermarket straps considerably, which is good because I didn't like the stock strap much at all. The one on the V3 _appears_ to be nicer though. I've also heard of people stuffing a 22mm strap onto the 21mm lug without much trouble.


I've seen pics of 22mm straps in 21mm lugs and they don't look half bad. You can't do the "squeeze" as easily with the thick flieger style straps but I can't imagine you ever wanting to fit one of those styles to a 21mm dress watch.


----------



## tedjosg2003 (Jun 17, 2009)

sticky said:


> I've seen pics of 22mm straps in 21mm lugs and they don't look half bad. You can't do the "squeeze" as easily with the thick flieger style straps but I can't imagine you ever wanting to fit one of those styles to a 21mm dress watch.


Just dont make a mistake like I do.. Squeeze a strap and broke the "edge" if you get what I mean..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

